# Parachuting Your Pill - New Method of Ingestion



## Lane

Does anyone know about parachuting your pill???
NO!?!?
Well let me begin.
This is a nice alternative to those of you that aren't comfortable enough with plugging your pills.
Supplies needed:  1 ply toilet paper tissue, 1-2 pills, pill crushing utensils, scissors, glass of water
Directions:
1.  crush up your pill into a nice powder
2.  place the crushed pill into the middle of the 1 ply toilet tissue
3.  then carefully collect the powder into a little "pocket" of toilet tissue and twist the top of the paper.  it'll look like a big version of the white Snap Pop things you can buy during the 4th of July.  the ones you throw on the ground and they pop
4.  take the scissors and cut off the excess toilet paper at the top.  cut close to the "pocket" of powder.
5.  next take the "pocket" and place at the back of your throat.
6.  drink the water and swallow pocket
In theory, what this does is:
While you swallow, the toilet tissue actually breaks apart within your esophagus and by the time the powder reaches your stomach it is mostly dissolved within the water.  this should make it easier for your body to absorb the MDMA into your blood stream.  you don't have to wait for your body to break down the pill.  this should hit you hard and fast.
I've tried it and I've had success.  Let me know what you guyz think about this method.
------------------
"I swear you're going down if I survive!" -Hybrid
"Music defines time." -DJ Psydel


----------



## Ultra_Groovy

This sounds cool, I'll probably try it on Saturday.  Even having not done it before I can speculate that your theory is right.
Thanks for the info . . .
Groovy
[This message has been edited by Ultra_Groovy (edited 13 September 2000).]


----------



## Demodulate

why not just chew it up in your mouth???
same effect, less hastle...
plus you start to get intimate with the taste of mdma, and can tell if its a good pill or speed.
I actually kinda enjoy the bitter taste.


----------



## Heineken4u

I'm with you Demodualte. At Nocturnal was my first time chewin up the pill. It was bitter as hell, but I got it down with water. Although to tell you the truth, I don't think it hit me much faster than normal. I'll try it again though..hehehe.


----------



## 100 pErcEnt purE

Yeah, I've parachuted and chewed and I prefer just simply chewing it.  To me, it's like taking a shot....it kinda psyches me up for the impending F U N.  Yeah, the tastes sux, but it'll be completely gone after a minute or two of drinking and swishing water (or whatever).


----------



## 100 pErcEnt purE

And I guarantee you WON'T throw up.  Come on, it's not that bad.


----------



## DrSanta

zoocircle stop talking out your ass.....ive never swallowed a whole pill i always chew or snort and ive NEVER thrown up off a pill....
------------------
P.L.U.R keep the love strong and the Unity in the scene.....
-Santa


----------



## Ashke

This is a new method...?
~*~ Ashke ~*~


----------



## eidolon

anything is better than sticking a pill up your arse.
------------------
-=r a n d y=-


----------



## djdmt

I tried last night but used toilet paper that was brownish in color, possibly used.   IT did add to the flavor though!   Tasty!
Darryl DJDMT


----------



## Lane

i guess it's not THAT new of a method.  i've known about this method for about a year and a half, but it maybe new to some people.
As for chewing your pill.  I would think alot of the pill would get stuck in the cracks of your molar teeth.  that means less of the MDMA in your stomach for your body to absorb.  plus, like everyone sayz, it takes like MAJOR ASS.
[This message has been edited by Lane (edited 13 September 2000).]


----------



## pac-man

the tastes not that bad actually, and the bonus is you can tell if its a good pill - more mdma = more bitter - its a pleasure pain thing...


----------



## Majortrippz

Ah come on, it doesn't taste that bad...kind of like a really, really strong asprin.  As said before you also will know if it's a good role.  The more it tastes like ass the better chance you are in for a treat.  Furthermore, if you chew it, some of it's going to absorb through the muccus membrains of your mouth and throat directly into your bloodstream.  I.E.- it will hit you qicker guaranteed.
Major


----------



## Majortrippz

Ah come on, it doesn't taste that bad...kind of like a really, really strong asprin.  As said before you also will know if it's a good role.  The more it tastes like ass the better chance you are in for a treat.  Furthermore, if you chew it, some of it's going to absorb through the muccus membrains of your mouth and throat directly into your bloodstream.  I.E.- it will hit you quicker guaranteed.
Major


----------



## e_baby

New method?  I don't think so...but it's nice of you to share anyway.
*PLUR*
------------------
"Take my hand and come with me...close your eyes and dream."


----------



## PrInCeSs EcStAsY

doesnt taste that bad???  come on now...chewing a pill can most definately be compared to satan pissing on your tongue...if that doesnt taste bad i dont know what the hell does....
imho...parachuting the pill is good, but not nesecerrily better than any other method 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



------------------
*^~ LoVe SaVeS tHe DaY, mUsIc SaVeS oUr LiVeS ~^*
~ I dont like the drugs but the drugs like me...~
*Knowledge is power but being blinded by science causes more ignorance than
enlightenment*


----------



## raver_saint

eidolon- have you ever stuck a pill up yer ass? try it, and when you're done smiling, email me.
as for parachuting, why not just stuff it in an empty capsule? capsules break apart just as quickly as TP deteriorates, especially if you take it with hot water, and then it'll hit you just as hard and fast when the thing bursts.
------------------
+- sAiNt -+


----------



## Cowman

In the UK parachuting is known as bombing, but I quite like the taste of pills, anyway I'm with Raver_Saint - just plug the pill!


----------



## kanikid

mdma does taste like raw ass but no pain , no game. . its just somethen you have to live with.  if pill pressers could make there pills taste like candy or somethen like that im sure that they would, but that would mean more fillers and less mdma.  and if you all think youv gone threw scheer pain ( the nastytaste) of a bean but chewen it up, tri letting a peices (fish) disolve in your mouth... it tasted like ass coverd ass but i did make 20 buks from it ( little bet)
so do whateverthe fuck you wanna with your bean just make sure you have fun that night   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



peace out
-jeff
------------------
Can U Find Your Extacy ¿¿
[This message has been edited by DJ_ShuGGz (edited 13 September 2000).]


----------



## XFactor

Bellybombing it....I never thought of this.  I most chew mine, but "remember kidz.....chew with ur front teeth so it doesn't get stuck in ur molers!"
jen
------------------
to roll or not to roll......that is the question.


----------



## CravEAdrenalinE

I've tried this -- works like chewing.  Good for those of you who gag on the taste...like some above I like the taste of mdma...its a very aquired taste : )
Peace/Love


----------



## Raver_Ping

i've done that before... only i used a Zig-Zag..... 
On the subject of plugging i seemed to get a better roll when i just swallow the damn thing as when i stick it up my ass....


----------



## Bent

For those that like speed, bombing is also a fairly popular way to go - between 1/2 - 1 gram.
Never tried it (can't stand the stuff) but friends swear by it.


----------



## Verse

I don't know why people can't stand the taste of a pill.  It's not delicious, but not so bad where you have to make "bitter-faces" when chewing.  Don't you remember the first time you tasted beer?  It tasted like shit, but now you love downing a few beers with a meal.
About chewing or "parachuting" though, it'll hit you quick and hard, but probably end sooner.  A solid pill will need time to to dissolve and so I guess it's time-released.  So it just depends on how you wanna feel.


----------



## Gaboo

Why can't you just crush up the pill, and then disolve it in water, and then drink the water? Wouldn't that be easier? Or I guess you could just "soak your pacifier in ecstasy" like all those kids in the news did.;-)
PLUR
------------------
Gaboo!


----------



## Noodle

tasty like mushrooms nasty, but good all at tha' same time yo!
MDMA rocks, like pop rocks in a bitches mou'f
while she giving you a good
lube
on 
ya'
stick
shift.


----------



## bzed

I chewed on half a bean for the first time last night, and the taste was crappy, but swishing it down with water helps (also a bubblegum helped me to get rid of the taste left in my teeth). It did hit harder and lasted as long I guess, but I had no stomach cramps and no come downs (YAY!), and the weed was great after 4 hours of rolling. 
I am not much of a roller, but if I come to getting another bean, perhaps I'll try bombing it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyhow, keep the roll going! 
Peace.
------------------
I've lived a thousand lifetimes, I existed many times before - why then, is everything so new to me?


----------



## Majortrippz

I've heard that if you swallow the pill you pass 40%...anyone know?


----------



## AdrianCanDance

i say just swallow the freaky-deaky pill.  i dont really give a hoot how much MDMA it has in it; as long as me thinks its good, its gonna be good.  a lot of ur roll is what YOU make of it.  fell good before = feel good during.  but hey, everyone has their own little rituals, whatever gets u up, down, whatever u wanna do, i say go for it.  what doesnt kill u, makes u roll better.


----------



## Sinthetic

....or just suck on it like a sweet tart. 
Yeah it tastes like turtle piss, but think about all the fun you can have making funny faces at each other before ingesting an unreliable illegal toxic compound.
fun for the whole family.


----------



## Neural Shock

That's called "bombing" where I come from.  Except we use cigarette papers.  Toilet paper is a good improvement.


----------



## ShaDDoW

I don't stick things up my ass, and I don't put things in my mouth that are supposed to be used to wipe my ass. Simple as that. Just chew it or swallow it, in the end you'll still be rolling.
-ShaDDoW


----------



## Cowman

^
|
|
LOL


----------



## **ATB**

Don't you think chewing without brushing immediatley after would cause cavities or gum damage?


----------



## Malteazer

Hey guys if you cant stand the taste but still want the effectiveness of chewing y not just crush the pill real fine...collect it on a teaspoon and down it w a drink? you hardly taste the pill coz your drink quickly sends it down ur throat before your tastebuds get a chance to really taste all of it...fer people who hate the taste, do this..works faster than parachutin and u get to avoid majority of the bitter taste..though you can't totally avoid the taste, i can assure you its far less awful than chewing..but just as effective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..what u think??


----------



## oogaM_24

I can't believe you guys, chewing it isn't THAT bad.  Everytime I roll, i chew it.  Just place it as far back on your teeth as possible, chew it, than drink water.  Not as much of it will hit your tongue. I've never even gagged from doing this, I have a bad taste for a like 30 seconds, but just keep swishing water and swallowing it.  It is not difficult, it's not even real unpleasant.  It's like saying "Let the night BEGIN", that's what the bitterness screams.  Anyway, just chew it, it's definitely the approach I would take ANY DAY over sticking the pill up my ass.  
------------------
~~~Rollin, Rollin, Rollin on the RIVER~~~


----------



## ~*KatEyes*~

Hey guys my friends and I have found the answer for this, Crush your pill and thoroughly mix it into pink grapefruit juice(sweetened),1/2 a cup, you cant even taste the E at all...and it hits in 20-30 min!!
------------------
~* One people...One plannet...One vibe *~


----------



## JD-G

i chuted one this weekend great results:
quick and not at all upsetting to the stomach


----------



## JD-G

i chuted one this weekend great results:
quick and not at all upsetting to the stomach


----------



## Gamecat

uhhh ever heard of a gel cap before? You can buy empty ones at any health food store... and gel caps break down super quick...


----------



## TINK

UMMMMM.... Just a little Biology 101 
There are only 2 things that are absorbed throught the stomach lining 
1) aspirin
2) alcohol
So, If you want a pill to hit you faster than normal just expose it to any membrane.  Of course I dont recommend the eyes. (just making sure)  The only reason you roll quicker when you chew is because some of the mdma is absorbed in your mouth. Full effect would be to let the pill dissolve in your mouth.  Only for the hard core. 
Cuz I agree with Lane pills taste like ASS!!
------------------
I love being a CRACKWHORE!!!!


----------



## KomaWhyte

This is really weird...
I can't stand the taste (it still doesn't make me gag) but reading this subject is making my mouth water...


----------



## trancedout

listen guys...
forget about parachuting or sticking that pill up your ass to get a better roll...
This is a trade secret that works:
Take the damn pill the way you feel comfortable taking it, BUT,
half an hour before you ingest your MDMA,
take a pill or two of this vitamin called 
TYROSINE
and you will roll like you have never rolled before!
I've been doing this for a year now and it never fails, unlike all that bullshit about orange juice and all.
you can get the vitamins anywhere, I usually go to GNC. 
One downfall:
They are quite expensive... but they are worth the money. Trust me.
pluR


----------



## trancedout

listen guys...
forget about parachuting or sticking that pill up your ass to get a better roll...
This is a trade secret that works:
Take the damn pill the way you feel comfortable taking it, BUT,
half an hour before you ingest your MDMA,
take a pill or two of this vitamin called 
TYROSINE
and you will roll like you have never rolled before!
I've been doing this for a year now and it never fails, unlike all that bullshit about orange juice and all.
you can get the vitamins anywhere, I usually go to GNC. 
One downfall:
They are quite expensive... but they are worth the money. Trust me.
pluR


----------



## kati

you chew the pill in your front teeth that way you dotn get any of it stuck in your molars...i always chew my pills


----------

